# Wii #XXXX - Samurai Warriors 3 (Europe)



## Chanser (May 27, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4154^^


----------



## Fudge (May 27, 2010)

Yes! Looks awesome.


----------



## Disco (May 27, 2010)

IS this like dinasty warriors ?


----------



## King Zargo (May 27, 2010)

Not only are they samurai but they are also warriors and models, awesome!!!


----------



## Goli (May 27, 2010)

Disco said:
			
		

> IS this like dinasty warriors ?


This is a Dynasty Warriors spinoff so yes, it is.
You could have just looked videos on youtube instead of posting this, you know?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

Played the Japanese version a lot, it's awesome. A little mindless, but awesome.

Gonna find it now.


----------



## silkyskeeter (May 27, 2010)

Disco said:
			
		

> IS this like dinasty warriors ?


Yeah it is like Dynasty Warriors. Koei doesnt know how to make anything else so they stick to what they know and are good at instead of taking chances on making new ideas. So all there games have the same gameplay mechanics. But Dynasty Warriors was an awesome game so all their games end up being awesome. It just gets kinda tiresome to play, essentially, the same game over and over. oL, but then again, the same can be said for almost every game made in the last 2 generations of gaming (they all have copies off each other so much they all play pretty much the same now. Only games that have deviated from that is Mario, Sin and Punishment, No more Heroes 2, Shadow of the Colossus, and Zangeki No Reginleiv)
(Edited because replied to wrong person)


----------



## qdog82 (May 27, 2010)

Nice, i was waiting for this one. Hope the added online coop works well.


----------



## omgitsmisha (May 28, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that this works?

A 4-odd gig file from a dual layer disc sounds suspiciously like that bad Sakura Wars dump.

EDIT: Also, 'Samurai Worriers 3' in the NFO. Lol.


----------



## SylvWolf (May 28, 2010)

Love the Musou games (Warrior games in English) and can't wait to play this. Samurai Warriors 2 was the best of the PS2 games, at least technically. I'm still holding out hope for a PS3 version, though. KOEI's rather notorious for ports.


----------



## qdog82 (May 28, 2010)

omgitsmisha said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that this works?
> 
> A 4-odd gig file from a dual layer disc sounds suspiciously like that bad Sakura Wars dump.


It didnt worked for me, the game boots fine, but after the savegame is created the screen just stays black. Tried different cios, loaders, but its always the same problem.

BTW the download was 4.3 GB, extracts to around 8GB, and transforred to usb it takes 6.9 GB up.


----------



## BiscuitBee (May 28, 2010)

This is a Wii exclusive?! Yay, mindless fun!  These games shine when playing multiplayer


----------



## CharAznable (May 28, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> omgitsmisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get it working in NTSC? For some reason I can't get it to display in 60Hz, even if I set it to Force NTSC. 

Also it freezes after selecting a character for Story Mode.


----------



## Hardys (May 28, 2010)

sadly, this game works 50hz only..
I was at my local gamestop and the package has just a 50hz sign on its back. good thing is, its compatible with the gc and cc controller.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 28, 2010)

Hardys said:
			
		

> sadly, this game works 50hz only..
> I was at my local gamestop and the package has just a 50hz sign on its back.


Dammit! I hate it when they do a bad PAL conversion. I bet it gets all squashed too... (happens when badly converted from NTSC-J r NTSC to PAL 50). Why not just do PAL 60?


----------



## Sotoro (May 28, 2010)

Seems to be a bad dump - should be nuked...
Or can anyone really play it???


----------



## allichs (May 28, 2010)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Also it freezes after selecting a character for Story Mode.


mine freezes too after selecting a character, i have a pal wii and i use darkcorp to start games.
could be a bad dump!?

you know, it was Wiierd who ripped this. they've also fu**ed up Sakura Wars which was a double layer game too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: free mode works though, strange


----------



## Sotoro (May 28, 2010)

allichs said:
			
		

> edit: free mode works though, strange



Yea, but story mode is unplayable - bad dump...


----------



## Suiseiseki (May 28, 2010)

Ah, the videos in this dump must be borked for some reason.


----------



## omgitsmisha (May 28, 2010)

allichs said:
			
		

> it was Wiierd who ripped this. they've also fu**ed up Sakura Wars which was a double layer game too



Knew it.


----------



## Sotoro (May 28, 2010)

Still no working dump? 
Mhh i really want to play this one...


----------



## allichs (May 28, 2010)

haha, last time it took WiiERD around 4 days to realise that the have messed up and to release a proper dump of Sakura Wars


----------



## guardian_457 (May 28, 2010)

is the multi-player split screen or is it through online servers like monster hunter tri?


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 29, 2010)

Both, I believe..


----------



## DJPlace (May 29, 2010)

damn i hope this gets stateside...


----------



## nj727 (May 29, 2010)

Playing on PAL Wii using neogamma. After I create a save goes black. Got the JAP version. works great, hope they get a working version of PAL soon!
:|


----------



## lachinay (May 29, 2010)

Same here with the european (pal) version: i burned on a DL, using a wiikey 1, it goes black after saving. Other DL games (metroid collection, sakura) work great


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

lachinay said:
			
		

> Same here with the european (pal) version: i burned on a DL, using a wiikey 1, it goes black after saving. Other DL games (metroid collection, sakura) work great



this.. xept usieng 4.2e and wiikey 2 (verbatim dvd-rd, burned 4x speedl)

anyone got any idea how to fix it? seems to me its not about the dvds we use.. aka is there any really working version out yet? i saw this one file at x place that said tested with wiikey but will take so long before its done dling


----------



## Sotoro (May 29, 2010)

Mikk0 said:
			
		

> anyone got any idea how to fix it? seems to me its not about the dvds we use.. aka is there any really working version out yet? i saw this one file at x place that said tested with wiikey but will take so long before its done dling



Wait for a new release, it's not possible to fix, because it's a bad dump...


----------



## exodia (May 30, 2010)

Anymore info on this? ...Is it gonna be nuked?

I don't want to waste my time if this  is a bad dump.

Thanks.


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 30, 2010)

Just wait for a different release, this is clearly a bad dump.


----------



## Sotoro (May 30, 2010)

Should be nuked on the mainpage.


----------



## allichs (May 31, 2010)

i don't think we will see a new SW3 release before the PAL release of super mario galaxy 2.


----------



## malkai2 (May 31, 2010)

From what I can remember, the japanese release had the same problem (Black screen after choosing your character in story mode.)

The fix was to use configurable USB Loader with Hermes IOS 222/223.



I'm just saying it might not be a bad dump but what do I know...? It's my first post after all.


----------



## rauthelegendary (May 31, 2010)

I'll try if that is the case, but it's highly unlikely. I'm getting sick of waiting for the fixed dump so I was going to put it on my harddrive for the free mode anyway.

EDIT: Just tested it, still black screen when you start story mode using Hermes IOS. Also, the game looks ugly as sin...


----------



## malkai2 (May 31, 2010)

I've just test it out too.

I can confirm, it still freeze with the black screen when choosing your character in story mode...


Well...I guess I'll be playing free mode for a while.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 1, 2010)

malkai2 said:
			
		

> I've just test it out too.
> 
> I can confirm, it still freeze with the black screen when choosing your character in story mode...
> 
> ...


How did you get it running while using a Canadian TV?


----------



## JustAnotherOne (Jun 1, 2010)

The one I downloaded gave me a blackscreen right after I started the game....Didn't see anything....Don't know what's wrong....a bad dump...? could be.....


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 1, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> I'll try if that is the case, but it's highly unlikely. I'm getting sick of waiting for the fixed dump so I was going to put it on my harddrive for the free mode anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Just tested it, still black screen when you start story mode using Hermes IOS. Also, the game looks ugly as sin...


Wont be getting it once it looks like S&P thanks for letting me know. That game had graphics like a n64.


----------



## omgitsmisha (Jun 1, 2010)

This should've been nuked before we even knew it was a bad dump.

It's scrubbed.


----------



## Kurosan (Jun 1, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> rauthelegendary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids today apparently don't know what an N64 game looks like. The graphics obviously aren't as good as those in Dynasty Warriors 6, but they are a bit better (and more stylized) than those in Samurai Warriors 2.

How did you even make it to the Free Mode, Malkai? Being in Canada, I assume that you're using an NTSC TV as I am, but I can't get past the black screen when booting the game.


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 1, 2010)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> How did you get it running while using a Canadian TV?




I guess my TV can handle it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






BUT the only way I can get it to work is to force PAL 50 with configurable USB Loader otherwise... Black screen.


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 1, 2010)

Kurosan said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it looked like a N64 game, but if I remember correctly Dynasty Warriors 4: Empire on the PS2 looked better than this. I've played that game for ages so I always look forward to games in the Warrior series. Didn't really get a chance to test the controls yesterday, but I did get to see the ugly textures. I'm not a graphics whore at all, I just expected it to look slightly better than the PS2 versions considering the Wii has more power. Heck, even the Gamecube had more power. I just hope the controls make up for the graphics, because if they are good than this might be one of my favorite Wii games ever.


----------



## lachinay (Jun 1, 2010)

> but if I remember correctly Dynasty Warriors 4: Empire on the PS2 looked better than this.

Nobody ever remembers correctly when it comes to graphics. 

Hell, I remember Alone in the Dark looked gorgeous in 1992 when i launched it on my 16 Hz 386sx! Not like this modern crap!

*shakes fist*


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 1, 2010)

The graphics are OK.

It's not great but it won't hurt your eyes either. 

Oh and by the way, Murasame Castle doesn't work... Black screen after choosing your character...
Free mode and Historical mode works fine though.

EDIT: I tried Murasame Castle while connected online. Instead of a black screen I got a message: "An Error has occured  Press the eject button...etc."


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 1, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Kurosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was playing SW2 literally hours before I first played SW3 and immediately I noticed a enormous graphics improvement.
For one, AA. Oh lord that makes a giant difference.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 1, 2010)

Kurosan said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops made a mistake IT LOOKS LIKE A FREAKING NES GAME. Anyways back to KHBBS.


----------



## Kurosan (Jun 2, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Kurosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, if you're blind. Sometimes, I really wish kids weren't allowed online. Or better yet, I wish they had read-only access, so they wouldn't spew garbage they don't understand.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 2, 2010)

no fix for anyone yet?


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 2, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> no fix for anyone yet?




I'd like to know that too...

I've done some research. (In a french forum) No one found a fix and they all think  it's a bad dump... Like here.


----------



## Kurosan (Jun 2, 2010)

malkai2 said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, I think we can pretty much assume that it is indeed a bad dump. The simple fact that the game is only 4-some-odd gigabytes before decompression pretty much confirms it. I've been downloading a full size uncompressed copy for a while now, hoping that it's just just yet another person/group taking credit for Wiierd's (bad) dump. Even if it is a different dump though, I don't know how I'll be able to tell, thanks to that 50Hz nonsense.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 2, 2010)

Samurai_Warriors_3_PAL_PROPER_WII-ZER0 

Enjoy


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the heads up! 

I'll go search it up right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I'm afraid the newsgroups don't have it yet, but newsgroups are always slow on releases. I bet it'll be up in a day if not a couple of hours.


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 2, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Samurai_Warriors_3_PAL_PROPER_WII-ZER0
> 
> Enjoy




Is this a joke?


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 2, 2010)

Why would it be? 

Seems to me like that's the real scene name of the proper release.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 2, 2010)

malkai2 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? Check some pre-database's, it is very real. Only been up for about 7 minutes though so no results yet.


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 2, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> malkai2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just noticed that


----------



## mayu29 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can also confirm that the release from ZER0 is a proper one. Happy gaming guys!


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 2, 2010)

Heads up for the newsgroups users, the proper release is up now. It's missing hundred parts though, so they're probably uploading right now.


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 2, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Heads up for the newsgroups users, the proper release is up now. It's missing hundred parts though, so they're probably uploading right now.




Thanks for the info


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 2, 2010)

It's up now


----------



## luke_c (Jun 2, 2010)

Release name: Samurai_Warriors_3_PAL_PROPER_WII-ZER0
Filename: 0-sw3p
Size: 85x100MB



Spoiler: NFO


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 2, 2010)

found full download links will report back when its done.


----------



## psykopat (Jun 2, 2010)

Still freezing here. Could be a new protection? The publisher is Nintendo, they are really the specialists for that!
At least the two layers are dumped this time.
Is someone can get it work, please report your config


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2010)

what did you try it from disk or usb?


----------



## psykopat (Jun 3, 2010)

usb, but i'm maybe not up to date.
I already played dual layer games like smash bros on my wii, so i don't know where the error is.


----------



## Kurosan (Jun 3, 2010)

You didn't forget to use IOS 222 or 223, did you?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm odd cause i play the jpn version fine from usb maybe nintendo got clever.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 3, 2010)

is the game dual layer? if it is how about a dvd 5 version of it?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2010)

yes the game is duel layer and no there is no chance of a dvd5 version.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 3, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> yes the game is duel layer and no there is no chance of a dvd5 version.



damn and how the hell did super smash bro brawl and 2 games from MPT get dvd 5?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They cut out a lot. In SSBB I believe they cut all the videos out. In MPT I forgot what they cut out, may have been Metroid Prime 3 (since you can just download a separate copy of that).

There is apparently a proper release out, it'll spread throughout the intertubes soon.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2010)

a dvd5 version of smash bros doesnt allow you to do the story mode and trilogy doesnt have prime 3.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 3, 2010)

ugh doesn't work on ntsc.  tried everything.  it boots, cause i can hear things when i press buttons but no video.  my tv doesn't support pal modes and if you force it, it just doesn't work.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 3, 2010)

Release is nuked.
Reason: bad.dump_incomplete_game.is.dvd9.not.dvd5_does.not.work
Proper: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=230877


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup does'nt work on a ntsc console sadly wasted time dling this >.>


----------



## ascdga (Jun 3, 2010)

Got it to work using cfg usb loader. Set video to force PAL50 and Video fix set to On.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you get any red screen or scrolling screen? Are you using an ntsc wii????


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 4, 2010)

Rolling screen is if your TV can't sync at 50hz.  B&W screen is if your TV doesn't support PAL carrier.

The game DOES work on NTSC consoles.  Some TV's won't be able to display PAL/50.  Don't be telling people "doesn't work!!!!1111" because your hardware can't run it.


----------



## ascdga (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes it is an ntsc wii and no video glitches of any kind.  Played through first mission in story mode with no hitches.  Hooked up to a Sony KDS 60A3000 TV.  I'm in the US by the way.


----------



## malkai2 (Jun 4, 2010)

ascdga said:
			
		

> Got it to work using cfg usb loader. Set video to force PAL50 and Video fix set to On.




Same thing here and it's working perfectly.


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 4, 2010)

what is this i burned the proper SW 3 and i still get a black screen when i create a save file... is it my tv or something ? cuz i cant even go to the menu or something it goes black right away when i create the save file in the begin :S

any ansers for this ??
thx dudes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and its a DL verbatim dvd's on 4x speed.


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 5, 2010)

ah wtf i get errors saying read the manual etc if i wana start the game or at cutscnes/... not always but moslty it does .. anyone know why?? ... :S

thx all !


----------



## CrazyIsak (Jun 15, 2010)

*Alright.*
Same problem. I downloaded SW3 from torrentz.com, took the first best one.
Freeze after Story.


Seen you been talking about *Super Smash Brawl*that has same issue about _Dual Layers_

I use an External Hard drive (HDD) with all my Wii Games on it, and I did NOT download a DVD5 version of Brawl because of course, Story mode don't work, and you need that mode to get all characters, PLUS its a great story and a SUPERB game. Nr 1 on my list (Y)
I downloaded from an Torrent that had an clean Rip. No mods or fixes. pure 8gig download, the brawl was from usa i think and was NTSC only i think. And it works great!!! Already completed Story mode in a good 11 hours i think ><

But I *RECOMMEND* you all to switch to USB Loader and use an HDD, then you don't haft burn all DVD's and crap, and Dual Layers works great, and its much easier to choose an game and start playing. ^^


Im downloading now the "fixed" release of sw3 i saw here, thx for that, this is an awesome mindless game to play with friends ^^ Hope it works!


----------

